# Habistat dimming thermostat driving me crazy



## Robolizzy (Jan 20, 2018)

PLEASE HELP ME. 

I've been trying for a long time to just get this thermostat to maintain a basking temp of 42c, but it just continues to fluctuate between being way to hot, or way too cool. 

I've tried adjusting the temp dial, i've tried adjusting the position of the probe. 

I'll give you an example of what happens. 

"Temp at basking spot reaches 42c. Great. Oh wait... temp continues to rise until it's 44, 45... so i ever so slightly turn the dial down. The temp then steadily decreases until it's far too LOW. I'm talking 34c, etc. Then i think well maybe it'll recognise that the temp is too low now and increase the heat, but no... just then lingers at a crappy low temp, unless i turn up the dial the tiniest bit, and then the cycle starts again. 

Like i said, i've experimented with moving the PROBE instead, with similar results. 

I looked on amazon at the product reviews for this, to see if anyone else is having the same problems, but it's just glowing praise for it, so is it me?? What exactly am i doing wrong?? 

Is it normal for a thermostat to fluctuate from the set temperture by 5c (or more) either way?? Cos that doesn't seem healthy for my beardie to me, and results in him either being too cool, or too hot most of the time...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

:welcome:to the Forum.

What is the bulb wattage and how are you reading the temperature - dial thermometer, gun etc?


----------



## Robolizzy (Jan 20, 2018)

100w bulb, as fairly large viv, and a 60w wasn't gettting hot enough. I have a digital probe thermometer to read the temp.


----------

